# Envoyer un mail différé



## leelousy (10 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Je cherche à savoir s'il est possible d'envoyer un mail de façon différée, c'est à dire d'écrire un mail et de pouvoir le programmer pour qu'il s'envoie 3 à 4 heures plus tard.
Savez vous si sous mac c'est réalisable, et comment dois je m'y prendre pour paramétrer tout ca ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Aliboron (10 Septembre 2009)

leelousy a dit:


> Je cherche à savoir s'il est possible d'envoyer un mail de façon différée, c'est à dire d'écrire un mail et de pouvoir le programmer pour qu'il s'envoie 3 à 4 heures plus tard.


Si tu utilises Automator ou iCal, tu peux programmer l'envoi d'un message. Ne pas oublier qu'il faut que l'appareil soit allumé pour que ça puisse se faire...

Pour les détails, c'est un sujet qui a déjà été abordé, avec une petite recherche, tu trouveras assez facilement des fils qui en traitent comme par exemple celui-ci ou celui-là (si tu utilises Entourage)


*Note du modo :* leelousy, les mails, que tu les envoies en direct, ou en différé, ça ne change rien, faut les envoyer depuis le forum "Internet et réseau", pas "Applications" ! On déménage.


----------



## ledugue (1 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour et bonne année 2010 à toutes et tous

les explications pour envoyer un mail en différé ne sont pas très convaincantes et je ne comprend pas le rapport avec les pages indiquées.

La j'avoue que n'y comprend rien du tout, y a quelqu'un qui aurait de meilleurs explications pour envoyer un ou plusieurs messages avec Mail en différé.

Même avec un processus automator, je vois pas comment faire, automator c'est simple mais pas vraiment pour quelqu'un qui ne l'a pas en main, il faut bien l'avouer, entre les actions qu'il faut connaitre pour en faire quelque choses, et les variables que je ne comprend pas, il est pas si SIMPLE que ça le petit.

Merci à vous


----------



## Aliboron (1 Janvier 2010)

ledugue a dit:


> les explications pour envoyer un mail en différé ne sont pas très convaincantes et je ne comprend pas le rapport avec les pages indiquées.


Les "pages indiquées" concernent l'envoi différé avec Entourage. Or, manifestement, ce n'est pas ton cas puisque tu cherches à 


ledugue a dit:


> .../... envoyer un ou plusieurs messages avec Mail en différé.


Donc tu fais avec iCal, comme indiqué : créer un événement et lui demander d'envoyer le message via la ligne "Alarme" > "Exécuter un script". Et tu lui indiques un AppleScript créé au préalable qui crée un nouveau message. 

Entre l'aide et une recherche sur le forum, tu devrais assez facilement trouver ton bonheur, comme par exemple dans ce fil...


----------

